# need help for school projector



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I need some help. Our PTA purchased a HITACHI - CP-X4015WN LCD Projector we mounted to the cafeteria ceiling at the beginning of the school year that now wont turn on.

We went to use it last Friday for movie night and found it wouldn't turn on either with the remote or manually. I notices there were *2 lights on*: 1. standby light and 2. lamp light. Could it be that the lamp burned out and wont allow it to turn on?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure about that model but the PJ should still turn on even if the bulb is burned out. You could look in the manual and see if it has a troubleshooting section or explains what the lights actually stand for.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Check pages 115, 116 and 117 of the user manual. There is a copy of it here. :T


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I will go to the school tonight after work and check it out.
Joe


----------

